# Skyrah's First Agility Trial..............



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL, I think it wore her OUT ! Well, sort of..............  She was very good & I was so proud of her.  She even got her pic taken. Will post them soon, waiting on them.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cute picture Jen! How old is Skyrah? She look pretty young still.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

She's pooped! Agility trial socialization is something I wish I could do around here!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I love when they sleep like that she is so cute! Congrats, can't wait to see pics! :hug:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks guys ! She is 3 months. Took her to a 2 day NADAC trial. She was so good... I was iffy about taking a pup, but knew I had to try. 


wildo said:


> Cute picture Jen! How old is Skyrah? She look pretty young still.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Skyrah is a little beauty.  

And she does look totally worn out.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Thanks guys ! She is 3 months. Took her to a 2 day NADAC trial. She was so good... I was iffy about taking a pup, but knew I had to try.


She's a beauty! How the heck did I miss you got a new AGILITY puppy! And a stunner too.

Can you tell 'the rest of the story'? Or did she just appear like a miracle in your front yard!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well your too busy earning your MACHs, lmao !! No, way too go, keep our breed up on top... If you search under pics & my post about no name, well about 13 pgs long & longest reply I ever got on here. LOL Sure as heck would have been cheaper if she just showed up on property.  No such luck, people only dump mixes & not GSD's out our way & TG it's not that often, but does happen... errr Ok, need them puppy foundation links.  


MaggieRoseLee said:


> She's a beauty! How the heck did I miss you got a new AGILITY puppy! And a stunner too.
> 
> Can you tell 'the rest of the story'? Or did she just appear like a miracle in your front yard!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Well your too busy earning your MACHs, lmao !! No, way too go, keep our breed up on top... If you search under pics & my post about no name, well about 13 pgs long & longest reply I ever got on here. LOL Sure as heck would have been cheaper if she just showed up on property.  No such luck, people only dump mixes & not GSD's out our way & TG it's not that often, but does happen... errr Ok, need them puppy foundation links.


Ok so I rapidly rolled thru the 100 pages of you mentioned and STILL didn't see 'the story'.... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/159499-poor-no-name-im-going-nuts-5.html

How did you hear about her? Who is the breeder? What are the lines? Will this be the first FAMOUS AGILITY dog for the breeder? 

BTW, I never name any of my pets. Have all my relatives and friends meet my pups/cats/fish, tell them the back story and then I get the final approval on all the suggestions! 

And with the last two, I just tweaked them a bit when they came already named. So Beretta v Wildhaus is Bretta Lee and Glory v Wildhaus is my Miss Glory B !


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Where were the trials in OHio? I would love to attend some!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Zanesville, OH... We are so lucky to have a great indoor facility with 2 fields! Many trials this yr. Mostly AKC. NADAC only did Feb & June, but club is done hosting them due to NADAC changes.... poo!! Great place & so lucky to be 10 mins away. 


Silvermoon said:


> Where were the trials in OHio? I would love to attend some!


----------

